
Show HN: Preview a styled markdown document from a URL of your choice - matteobrusa
https://github.com/matteobrusa/md-styler
======
asidiali
Nice! Looks just like a little project I built out a couple days ago -
[http://mrkdwn.pro](http://mrkdwn.pro)

Same thing, you can feed it a url at mrkdwn.pro/#/?url=

I like how you expose theming, that's cool. I got my domain for 88 cents on
Namecheap - just fyi in case you want a slick little domain for super cheap.
They have .press, .pro, etc for 88 cents.

Markdown FTW!

~~~
matteobrusa
LOL, I've built it because i couldn't find any. BTW I get an error in the
console about accessing [http://localhost:8080/sockjs-
node/info?t=1486483533650](http://localhost:8080/sockjs-
node/info?t=1486483533650).

~~~
asidiali
Haha same here. And yeah, webpack error...it was just a 10 min hack project.
Thanks for the heads up!

------
accordionclown
example doesn't work. needs to be: [https://matteobrusa.github.io/md-
styler/?url=http://matteobr...](https://matteobrusa.github.io/md-
styler/?url=http://matteobrusa.github.io/md-styler/README.md)

~~~
matteobrusa
Both http and https work for me. What kind of error do you get? On which
browser/platform?

~~~
accordionclown
mac -- 10.9.5 -- safari -- 9.1.3

~~~
matteobrusa
Apparently old Safaris have an issue with HTTPS and CORS. I've implemented a
workaround, please recheck.

